# Tricks for photoshop HDR's



## dustinpedley (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont have the extra jingly right now for photomatrix.

so........

What are some tricks for getting "decent" HDR's in photoshop? (I have CS4)

Mine have been turning out like poo


----------



## shed301 (Aug 28, 2009)

doesn't CS4 have a merge to hdr somewhere?. if not you can try Qtpfsgui ( free download ) and then try this quick tuturial to remove the halo's that most new comers to HDR face

Flickr: Discussing Fixing The Halo and Processing Techniques In Photoshop... in HDR Tutorial

cheers


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)

File->Merge->Merge to HDR


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been playing with 'Merge to HDR' lately.  During the process it gives you the opportunity to adjust the white point and then some sliders for exposure & gamma.  Even after adjusting those, they still don't tend to look great when they come out of the merge.  But with some adjustments via levels & curves, I can usually get a lot closer to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Big (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I have the photomatix pro demo edition and the only time I used it, my image came out like poo too...


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

The trick, you see, is finding the "Make Image Poo" box, and un-checking it.


----------



## Big (Aug 28, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> The trick, you see, is finding the "Make Image Poo" box, and un-checking it.


:lmao:


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 28, 2009)

From what I have seen from a few threads with new HDR trials, is that people haven't been taking the right type of photos to try and create an HDR shot.

I've seen people take photos with no real range possibility and try and tweak the photo ending up with an over saturated photo.


----------



## MBasile (Aug 28, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> From what I have seen from a few threads with new HDR trials, is that people haven't been taking the right type of photos to try and create an HDR shot.
> 
> I've seen people take photos with no real range possibility and try and tweak the photo ending up with an over saturated photo.



Thread can be closed, correct answer has been given. :thumbup:


----------



## dustinpedley (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I've been playing with 'Merge to HDR' lately.  During the process it gives you the opportunity to adjust the white point and then some sliders for exposure & gamma.  Even after adjusting those, they still don't tend to look great when they come out of the merge.  But with some adjustments via levels & curves, I can usually get a lot closer to what I'm looking for.



Ill have to play around with it a little more

Thanks Mike


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

Photoshops HDR merge is horrible and doesnt give you the true effect that you want
I use something called Dynamic Photo, which is basically like Photomatix.
*edited*


----------

